# Fender XFL 1000



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I picked this up at a yard sale this week-end for $2.
















It's a Power Speaker tho there's no speaker in it and someone added two speaker outs on the front. It's my first Fender, it works and probably was made around the early 70's. Other than that I can't find too much about them. Anyone have any info about it?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Just Googled it. It was part of the "Super Showman" stack. The head was a four channel pre amp (SS) and the two powered four twelve cabs were 140 watt each. Someone has apparently converted the cab to a power amp.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Washburned. That's sorta what I figured. And 'converted' might be a kind way of putting it.....so now I won't feel too bad about re-working it myself. Now to find out if the front was originally solid wood or particle board as it is now. Even the stringers are pine.....and stained. Must have been a heavy sucker when it was complete.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

In the 70s, I used one of these cabs. 4x12s for sure. Believe it or not, as an idiot punk kid, I took the speaker out of my bassman head, into the XFL's input! Yikes! How it work?? Sure was mega tho'!  Haven't seen any around since.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

From what I found out, the original cab was about 32" tall....what I have is 15" tall and weighs 52 lbs.. I plugged the Astro Vocal into it, hooked up a 4 ohm speaker and plugged in a guitar. Set the sound to VT, turned the volume to 3 and smoked the speaker so I hooked up a 375 watt Jensen and slowly turned up the volumes.....about mid on the Astro, 4 on the guitar and 5 on the Fender my wife shouted at me. So now to find the proper speakers and make a cab.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

I guy's,............I know this is an old Thread but someone wants to make me
a good deal on this 2x12 cabinet ,.............don't know about the speakers though
if they are original or how they sound !...........any Idea ?.........Tx


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That's some pretty major looking heat-sinks around those power transistors. That amp packs some major punch! Neighbors are gonna love ya.


----------

